# Boat Ramps in South South Carolina



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I previously asked this same question about ramps in Georgia and you all gave me great suggestions... ...and now I am changing the target area. I am still stationed at Ft Gordon in Augusta, GA, but I found a great place to live just across the river in Aiken, SC. This has removed my mental block about going further north than Tybee Island, so what are good ramps between Savannah and Charleston? The Alljoy public landing in Brighton Beach and the CC Haig Jr landing by Pinckney Island Wildlife Refuge look promising. My criteria remain the same: reasonably short runs on sheltered water to as much good marsh as possible. As before, I don't want your honey holes, just ramps where my truck won't get broken into and without too many jet skis or sports fishers.

Nate


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

You can drop in at lime house boat landing for fishing the stono and wadamalaw and drop in at isle of palms marina to fish back behind IOP and that area.


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

Dawhoo bridge on the dawhoo River will give you access to the north Edisto and adjacent flats. It is free. Beaufort county has plenty that will be less crowded then many of those around Charleston. Around Charleston, like mtoodsolomon said limelanding is easy to get to and at times less crowded.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Dawhoo said:


> Dawhoo bridge on the dawhoo River will give you access to the north Edisto and adjacent flats. It is free. Beaufort county has plenty that will be less crowded then many of those around Charleston.


Whoa! We may have a winner! That landing looks right up my alley.

Nate


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Shem Creek
We went there last yr!
Also access to isle of palms


----------



## jdpber1 (Aug 21, 2013)

Dawhoo is a great little landing. Dependent on your target area a few of us could name a dozen or more Charleston area landings. if you want to head up to the bay (BULLS BAY) that is. Hit up GARRIS Landing off of 17-NORTH, R on SeeWee Rd (SeeWee Restaurant is on the left on 17 great little spot to eat with some local flavor and flair. head right on SeeWee for about 2 lines and a sign on the right will send you to GARRIS. bay is north on right. after this you are on your own I'm not giving GPS to my spots. BUT IT IS WORTH wetting a line


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

Avoid that place like the plague, especially on the weekends. North and south of Charleston both have some nice hidden ramps with wide open marsh if that is what you are looking for. Charleston itself has great fishing especially IOP, but it gets crowded as do the ramps.



jonterr said:


> Shem Creek
> We went there last yr!
> Also access to isle of palms


----------



## jdpber1 (Aug 21, 2013)

head NoRth as i said.. 

30 years and i have never had the urge to be in Shem Creek other than heading to RED's to drink on the rooftop after a great day on the water


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Dawhoo said:


> North and south of Charleston both have some nice hidden ramps with wide open marsh if that is what you are looking for.


That is exactly what I am looking for. My boat is too slow for long runs and not made to cross big water. I'll probably stay south of Charleston to limit drive time. Access to public duck hunting from the same ramp is a plus That ACE River Basin NWR is looking real good to me.

Nate


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

WhiteDog70810 said:


> That is exactly what I am looking for. My boat is too slow for long runs and not made to cross big water. I'll probably stay south of Charleston to limit drive time. Access to public duck hunting from the same ramp is a plus That ACE River Basin NWR is looking real good to me.
> 
> Nate


Good luck, I am hoping the Army will be sending me to Fort Gordon as well for my medical residency training after medical school. South Carolina is such as awesome place, I miss it ( though the fishing in South Florida isn't bad either )


----------



## jdpber1 (Aug 21, 2013)

Good luck in the ACE on a weekend. You will be with fifty million kids blasting at any and everything. Kids these days blast at the birds in the jet stream!


----------



## Plantation (Nov 24, 2015)

Duck hunting season is over, except for youth hunts for a few more days, but yes the landings are ridiculous near the ACE basin during duck season.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Dawhoo said:


> Avoid that place like the plague, especially on the weekends. North and south of Charleston both have some nice hidden ramps with wide open marsh if that is what you are looking for. Charleston itself has great fishing especially IOP, but it gets crowded as do the ramps.


We were there in the middle of the week last Feb, only a few folks around!
I guess it depends on the time of year!


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I am planning for next season already. This season wasn't in the cards. I've played the public land game before. You have to hunt public land during the week and forget about opening days and holidays. I am used to it.

Nate


----------



## lowcountry88 (Sep 21, 2015)

nate, there are over 20 boat landings/ access in the ace basin. definitely worth checking out


----------

